# "A Simple Plan" ...what a gem



## applecruncher (Oct 10, 2015)

Some of you might remember a thread I started a few months ago wherein I posed a situation ….”You find a large amount of money in an isolated area, _what would you do_?”  I borrowed from the movie “A Simple Plan”.

I see it’s streaming on Netflix. Yay!!  I highly recommend it. Lots of twists.


----------



## Linda (Oct 13, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Some of you might remember a thread I started a few months ago wherein I posed a situation ….”You find a large amount of money in an isolated area, _what would you do_?”  I borrowed from the movie “A Simple Plan”.
> 
> I see it’s streaming on Netflix. Yay!!  I highly recommend it. Lots of twists.


That was a GOOD movie!!!


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 13, 2015)

Yes, Linda. Did you see it recently or long time ago?

Choosing my words carefully so as not to spoil for others, but it kind of reminded me of “Fargo” … very cold weather, lots of snow, one small thing goes wrong and then things snowball.  But “A Simple Plan” has several heartbreaking parts, as you know.


----------



## Linda (Oct 13, 2015)

No, I haven't seen it in a few years but it's here at our house so I'll probably dig it out soon and watch it again.


----------



## Shirley (Oct 13, 2015)

I read the book but I don't' think I have seen the movie. It was a long time ago and I don't remember the details. I remember thinking, "Oh, what a tangled web we weave."


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 13, 2015)

Shirley said:


> I read the book but I don't' think I have seen the movie. It was a long time ago and I don't remember the details. I remember thinking, *"Oh, what a tangled web we weave.*"



Yes, the title was ironic because things went from simple to incredibly tangled. But good writing because for the viewer everything was plausible.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 13, 2015)

Well I'm not a huge movie fan I just don't have the patience to sit through a whole movie , but I'm intrigued by your reviews...I may look it up..


----------



## Shirley (Oct 13, 2015)

Holly, if it is as good as the book, you will be intrigued.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 13, 2015)

Ha!! I like a bit of intrigue Shirley...in fact I may prefer the book..I'll go check the book  reviews on Amazon later..


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 13, 2015)

I didn't read the book, but I just read a summary.  Quite a few things are different from the movie - including the location (book is in Ohio, movie is in Minnesota).  And the ending is different.  Meh.  I like the movie story better.


----------

